# Repairing the lid of a kiln



## kevin.decelles (Jan 24, 2022)

The lid from my kiln had seen better days, was cracked heavily, had been repaired before by previous owner(s), so I took some time to re-do it using some nice 3000 degree refractory I had ear-marked for another project I wasn't getting to

First step was to remove the old refractory -- sadly I don't have a before picture of that, only of the top 4" removed.  Underneath was this fiber mat material that is perpetually 'wet' to the touch.






We made a wood apron for a form, and tamped in the new refractory.  Note the bolts thread into the end where the hinges will go, and a steep pipe for the vent hole






So, let it setup over night, pop out the next morning and bob's your uncle, new lid!  Uh, negative.











yeah, outer surface was 'hard' but underneath it was like pudding.  When I tried to invert it, presto change-o, on the floor.   Waste of good refractory.  I did some tests using a tomatoe-can, and it needs to be baked.

So, second verse, same as the first!  Tear open my last bag of refractory and start over






So how do you bake a 60lb lid without inverting it ?

you extend the kiln.  My dad gave me a bunch of steel last time I was home, but he made me take his other junk including a steel 'shelf' that you can put under a washer/dryer.  I gutted the insides, cut the front spar out, took out the drawer slides and presto-change-o I had a kiln extender






I closed off the front w/some scrap sheet metal, set it for 400F (remember, the apron-skirt is made of wood) and let it bake for 8 hours






And the final product!






I brushed on a coating of ITC-100 and it is ready for business.

Yes, the inside of the kiln is sketchy..... but it will never see ceramics, it's glory days of baking roosters is over.  all metal, all the time.


----------



## DaveK (Jan 26, 2022)

(thread drift ...) THREE SHAPERS ?  And is one a Gingery ?

Curious Dave


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 26, 2022)

DaveK said:


> (thread drift ...) THREE SHAPERS ?  And is one a Gingery ?
> 
> Curious Dave



4 shapers, one is a Gingery.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jan 26, 2022)

@YYCHM has done more shaping with his than I have with my set by far!.  The Southbend is fully functional, as is the Gingery (thx to @YYCHM for doing a great job on getting it going).  The other two are in rejuvenation phase and need some TLC.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Jan 26, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> 4 shapers, one is a Gingery.


Did you build the Gingery or buy it?


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 27, 2022)

jcdammeyer said:


> Did you build the Gingery or buy it?



@Johnwa built the Gingery from scratch.  @kevin.decelles acquired it from john and then I acquired it from Kevin.  It's back in Kevin's custody for preservation now.

@Johnwa Do you still have the mold forms?









						Gingery Shaper Resurrection
					

I've been wanting a shaper for quite some time now but don't really have the room for an Atlas so I decided to approach @kevin.decelles  to see if he would surrender @Johnwa 's Gingery to me.  Kevin agreed (Thanks Kevin!).   I picked it up Friday morning....        You really have to see this...




					canadianhobbymetalworkers.com


----------



## jcdammeyer (Jan 27, 2022)

I've followed Rick Sparber who has also written articles for Home Shop Machinist.  He's done the Gingery Shaper and added many upgrades/improvements.   He's got a whole series of articles on building this.




__





						Rick's Web Site
					





					rick.sparber.org


----------

